# Google toolbar



## Suzanne (Dec 26, 2003)

What are those voting buttons for on the Google toolbar? Are there results of these votes somewhere that I don't know about?


----------



## ian (Dec 26, 2003)

I dont have any voting buttons on my google toolbar, maybe it is a new addition.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 26, 2003)

You have to turn it on in the options buttons in the "more" tab, it's one happy and one sad face.


----------



## ian (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok, I just saw it, not sure how google plans on using that information.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 30, 2003)

you see that works when ppl who have the tool bar, and when they visit your site... and either clicks the smilie or the saddie... and your pr either goes up or down... so if you have an enemy site, and you get your team to click on it at 1/2hr  intervals or so... i wouldn't want to dream about it though...


----------



## ian (Dec 30, 2003)

I dont think PR should be dependant on that. 
It would be too open for abuse.
I think it should be used to detect sites which are not what they say they are about or are cheating in some way.


----------



## altyfc (Feb 1, 2004)

I would seriously doubt whether PR would be significantly dependent on this.

Aaron


----------



## Suzanne (Feb 1, 2004)

Geez Aaron, you're everywhere!  How do you keep up with all these forums?


----------

